# Upgrade openssl/gcc/glibc/linux-headers/java-config/expat

## gutter

update sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r1

openssl-0.9.8

gcc 4.1.1 è stabile

Stabile su x86 il nuovo sistema java

problemi durante l'upgrade di expat

----------

## lavish

Aggiunto il thread sull'upgrade del sistema java, gentilmente postato da Luca89

Ho anche rimosso il thread sull'output di baselayout visto che era stato fixato ed era un problema "cosmetico"  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Rimosso gentoo 2006.1 primi bugs? e aggiunto problemi durante l'upgrade di expat.

----------

